# Yukine Chris vs HST



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 27, 2014)

So the HST has been getting some major buffs it seems. What, with mach 24,000 naruto characters, kamui shenanigans, and absolute zero shit from bleach.

FINE THEN! 

Yukine Chris from Lesbogear vs the entire HST.

Restrictions: None. go crazy Chris.

Conditions: Vs the entire 3 verses, except leave the high tiers in a guantlet 1v1 style, with the weakest high tier first to the strongest.

Can she clear?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 27, 2014)

she kills them all

relativistic+ reactions, plus small planet level+ durability and firepower


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 27, 2014)

Kurou waifu solos.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 27, 2014)

Fuck you, making Yukine clean up HST trash they should all fucking bow for her since she graced them with her presence


What CD said


----------



## Kurou (Mar 27, 2014)

and restricting the high tiers to 1v1? even if they swarmed her they'd get #rekt


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 27, 2014)

Really? 

I swear I saw someone say that one naruto character was potentially small planet lvl (plsdontnegme)


----------



## Solid Dealb (Mar 27, 2014)

S.Starscream vs Yukine.

Kurou is forced to watch it all.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Really?
> 
> I swear I saw someone say that one naruto character was potentially small planet lvl (plsdontnegme)



pen pls



Solid Dealb said:


> S.Starscream vs Yukine.
> 
> Kurou is forced to watch it all.


----------



## Solid Dealb (Mar 27, 2014)

Glad you like it.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 27, 2014)

My god...it spreaded to this thread too..


----------



## Kurou (Mar 27, 2014)

Solid Dealb said:


> Glad you like it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2014)

>HST
>bats chance of even beating Yukine


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 27, 2014)

Can't really say I'm surprised by the outcome of this match, but then again, I'm not dissapointed.

So onto that S.Starscream vs Yukine match...


----------



## Solid Dealb (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Kurou (Mar 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> So onto that S.Starscream vs Yukine match...


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Really?
> I swear I saw someone say that one naruto character was potentially small planet lvl (plsdontnegme)


Large planet+ with absolute god tier making a jupiter size planet ( hagoromo which was an alien that was above prime RS Which was above prime juubi )

*Spoiler*: __ 



is very debatable and is yet to be accepted  though


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Large planet+ with absolute god tier making a jupiter size planet ( hagoromo which was an alien that was above prime RS Which was above prime juubi )
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Please tell me that was a joke


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Please tell me that was a joke


Sure it was, (by now, this is just hype shit)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Really?
> 
> I swear I saw someone say that one naruto character was potentially small planet lvl (plsdontnegme)


more then one now actually 

that's absolutely legit btw



the large planet thing that someone above is babbling about is bs though


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> more then one now actually
> 
> that's absolutely legit btw


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 27, 2014)

Half juubi survived moon making (any juubi Jin is above this)  prime juubi had a small planet thing and kaguya Childs were prime juubi tier .kagura is said to be well above anything at naruto world but like hell this Scalle to large planet + level unless she really created naruto world (thing that likely isn't even true at all)


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 27, 2014)

Still loses to Yukine though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2014)

wouldn't wish that on anyone 


the picture of the thing in the first post is so terrible, she makes Obito look decent 


strike witches tier


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Still loses to Yukine though


Pretty much. 
(By now she can probably solo the whole shit)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2014)

small planet is a thing, like I said


proper planet level or large planet aren't


----------



## Kazu (Mar 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> snip



I'll be taking that...


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 27, 2014)

Kazuakisama said:


> I'll be taking that...



Hm? Did I screw up somehow?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Mar 27, 2014)

Worst case scenario Chris just releases her limiters and carpet bombs the area over and over.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Hm? Did I screw up somehow?


he (she ? ) meant the reaction image


----------



## Kurou (Mar 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Hm? Did I screw up somehow?



No, he's saying he likes the reaction pic so he's taking it to use himself


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 27, 2014)

Ooh, ok. lol


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 28, 2014)

Season 1 Chris is in the petatons and season 2 in the exatons, not to mention her speed and lasers.
Possibly solos naruto and one piece.
Bleach - butterfly aizen and above beat her, she has a soul and aizen can teleport.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 28, 2014)

He teleports to hell, to save Chris the trouble of killing him


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Bleach - butterfly aizen and above beat her, she has a soul and aizen can teleport.



Nice joke. Almost thought of laughing (except not really).


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 28, 2014)

The lesbian wrecks the HST, huh...

No surprises there...


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> The lesbian wrecks the HST, huh...
> 
> No surprises there...



>Arguements of possible small planet level to planet lvl nardo feats popping up
>Me skeptical
>Thread made
>Expected someone to vouch for these feats (lol)
>Rape and lel in the end.

Yup, no surprises here at all.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 28, 2014)

Kurou said:


> He teleports to hell, to save Chris the trouble of killing him


Aizen is already in heaven so he is pure and innocent.




NightmareCinema said:


> The lesbian wrecks the HST, huh...
> 
> No surprises there...



Prove she doesn't have a soul so she doesn't get crushed or erased.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CggSTBUL0Cw[/YOUTUBE]

Have fun.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Aizen is already in heaven so he is pure and innocent.



A badly written character is never innocent.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 28, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> [YOUTUBE]CggSTBUL0Cw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Have fun.



I am disappoint, this is superior 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEQZ3QBTOFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 28, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Aizen is already in heaven so he is pure and innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Prove that they have the speed to react to her.

Prove that they can even hurt her.

Because if they can't...

[YOUTUBE]piG8wGIvV34[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WDzuV8b9VPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Mar 28, 2014)

Reiatsu crush doesnt work on anyone with decent willpower anyway


what kind of argument is that

I mean really when was the last time that was even relevant

derp derp feel muh soul crush ur soul with it's sole

pfffft, fuck outta hurr wit dat bull shit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

Bleach might as well be throwing pebbles at someone who tanked a blast meant to bust the moon in *base.*


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 28, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Reiatsu crush doesnt work on anyone with decent willpower anyway
> 
> 
> what kind of argument is that



The kind of argument that comes from a poster that also said that the Soul King is an 11th dimensional being or some shit.

And despite being told that his argument(s) is/are invalid, he keeps peddling them over and over and over again.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 28, 2014)

I eat like u wus chicken cuh

den spit out da bone cuz u taste like shiiieeeet

wat it is cuh

check it           .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

Pretty sure detergent gets gunned down more than 50 Cent on the block.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 28, 2014)

Soul crush is for normal shinigami and transcendents erases the soul. 
It's not about will power, it's about the strenght of your soul/spiritual energy which they don't have much of.
Absolute Zero freezes the missiles anyway since it's multiple missiles no just one.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 28, 2014)

>Absolute Zero
>Lasts only 4 seconds
>Rukia isn't tagging the lesbian worth shit

Yukine sends a moonbuster their way.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 28, 2014)

> >Absolute Zero
> >Lasts only 4 seconds
> >Rukia isn't tagging the lesbian worth shit
> 
> Yukine sends a moonbuster their way.


Bankai.
Hisagi dodged negacion a beam of LIGHT and he's low tier.
Multiple shots.
SOUL CRUSH


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

You cant be serious. This thread actually got a poor sap argueing for HST team?

:heston

EDIT: and for BLEACH too?
:heston x 50


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 28, 2014)

Yukine is mine you n!ggas ,you better step off, she wants a real man not fake ass thugs.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

Too bad

Kurou already claimed her apparently

and too bad for him too. (cause she's a closet lesbian )


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> She's in the closet like Nanoha and Fate are...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Those two? Closet? Naw man, it's apparent as day.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 28, 2014)

fuck you guys


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

BabyGeesus .. 






TheForgottenPen said:


> Conditions: Vs the entire 3 verses, except leave the high tiers in a guantlet 1v1 style, with the weakest high tier first to the strongest.


didn't notice this was a 1v1 gauntlet later on  .. smart choice, since otherwise she'd be up against several Zt/Et characters (all with AoE) at once 


though several Nardo god-tiers (the stronger ones, above Juubito/Madara) don't die upon physical body death, they go on as sentient chakra/spirits and can apparently enter the minds of others and possess them


----------



## Source (Mar 28, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Bankai.
> Hisagi dodged negacion a beam of LIGHT and he's low tier.
> Multiple shots.
> SOUL CRUSH



It's like you're burying your head in the sand and screaming "lalalalalala". 

This "beam of light" you speak of is tangible and imposes gravity.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> BabyGeesus ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No they don't Flutter,them reincarnate in another body its different fuck off 

Chakra is something,but not the person itself,naruto have traits from Ashura but he is not Ashura,or whatever is his name


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

^ get out 




> but he is not Ashura


obviously, because the actual original Ashuras spirit is literally chilling inside Nardos mind right now along with RSes


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

Which would mean dick at the end of the day due to her stats.

You might as well be attempting to catch Tekkaman Blade in her X-Drive.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 28, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Yukine is mine you n!ggas ,you better step off, she wants a real man not fake ass thugs.



Notice how he stopped posting after this.


Kurou must've shot the poor ^ (use bro).


----------



## Es (Mar 28, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Notice how he stopped posting after this.
> 
> 
> Kurou must've shot the poor ^ (use bro).



Galaxian ^ (use bro) rage


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 28, 2014)

Kurou, give Chris up.


You don't want to be like me.


----------



## Es (Mar 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> BabyGeesus ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...









> Kurou, give Chris up.
> 
> 
> You don't want to be like me.



Freddy being that good friend 

Granted he's never make a bet about her appearing in a game, or any bet he might loose


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> BabyGeesus ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I included the 1v1 guantlet because if there was a possibility of Yukine losing, Kurou will probably put my name on his hit list. 

But hypothetical scenario then: If it wasn't 1v1 for high tiers, what do you think would happen?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2014)

she still kills them all


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Well, I included the 1v1 guantlet because if there was a possibility of Yukine losing, Kurou will probably put my name on his hit list.
> 
> But hypothetical scenario then: If it wasn't 1v1 for high tiers, what do you think would happen?


multiple small planet chars vs 1 small planet char .. do the math  .. the relativistic speed is only for reactions from what I understood since a laser dodge feat was mentioned .. that doesn't really help avoid AoE of which there's a ton


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

CD vouching for Yukine, Flutter is vouching for HST

I'm technically not vouching for anything since I'm the Opening poster.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

take some responsibility


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

I ate your neg like a man!

I already took responsibility


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2014)

here's how I see this going

kurou's waifu gets the first shot off because her opponents might as well be statues and ganks them 

they do nothing except die for being massively slower and thus don't get the chance to achieve anything except death


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

or they can survive it and hit back, but stronger since there's more of them 





> I ate your neg like a man!


not like you had much choice or say in the matter


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2014)

nah, they die 

it'd take them ages to counterattack if she lets them, Chris can fire off waaaaaayyyyyy more attacks in the meantime


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> not like you had much choice or say in the matter



I guess.  still, pretty worth, had some laughs out of this.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2014)

Yaiba characters might be a good match for Chris if it wasn't for that massive speed advantage Yaibaverse high tiers have


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

> it'd take them ages


sub-relativistic is literally right below relativistic you know 




> Chris can fire off waaaaaayyyyyy more attacks in the meantime


how many that are small planet level ?


----------



## Es (Mar 28, 2014)

Submissively relativistic more like it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> sub-relativistic is literally right below relativistic you know



pretty sure she's higher end relativistic



> how many that are small planet level ?



a weakened Fine is in the zettatons from the moon chunk pulling feat IIRC, Chris at her strongest should be above that

so I repeat, they die


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, atleast there's an actual debate now.

Anyone else want to jump in and give their thoughts?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

> a weakened Fine is in the zettatons from the moon chunk pulling feat IIRC, Chris at her strongest should be above that


yeah, same for the other side (the low-end SP feat is from a weakened guy in a less powerful state, the others in their prime and/or as jinchuriki are >> that)


hence why I asked if small planet level is spammable casual shit or more like a stronger/strongest attack



TheForgottenPen said:


> Well, atleast there's an actual debate now.
> 
> Anyone else want to jump in and give their thoughts?


you maybe ?


----------



## Es (Mar 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> yeah, same for the other side (the low-end SP feat is from a weakened guy in a less powerful state, the others in their prime and/or as jinchuriki are >> that)



I don't know why but this feels like bullshit

Just a gut feeling


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

"Where the hell is Kurou when you need him?"

That is my thought at the moment. As for the match, well, i'd like to think that OP's are  supposed to stay neutral on the topic, or else posting it on here might be kind of pointless. Maybe that's not the case for the OBD, I dunno.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

> As for the match, well, i'd like to think that OP's are supposed supposed to stay neutral on the topic, or else posting it on here might be kind of pointless


that's wrong and you have very much to learn, young grasshopper


----------



## Kurou (Mar 28, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> pretty sure she's higher end relativistic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine at her strongest is stronger the the girls at base, Yukine was at base when she pulled the shit off, and the other girls are around there too.

It's strongly implied Hibiki is the strongest of them all given her nature



and I tried Freddie, but my love isn't fickle


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> that's wrong and you have very much to learn, young grasshopper



Thought so. Oh well, I'll get better, I promise.


----------



## Es (Mar 28, 2014)

Kurou said:


> and I tried Freddie, but my love isn't fickle



Kurou pls                                                 .


----------



## Kurou (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll steal her back



whether she wants the D or not


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

Not only she murders them in 2nd Form X-Drive but BFR's them to another dimension.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ get out
> 
> 
> obviously, because the actual original Ashuras spirit is literally chilling inside Nardos mind right now along with RSes



Flutter i think its wrong think he have anykind of  these abilities,nothing implies it,if he in Naruto mind is something because he is reincanation of his son,that earned his own chakra,lets say like that he is a remnant of the past that lives in the chakra because he is the one to give this shit to people,but, this give him no other powers,if this was the case he would be able to stop juubito and his other son,and a lot of people by entering in their mind,but nothing implied it. Its bullshit thinking he  entered in Naruto mind to talk to him,he was already there.

And theres something more,naruto was somewhat dead in the meantime that he was talking with him since nowhere said that Naruto was already sucefully ressurected at this time,its possible that Naruto is direct talking with him from the realm of the dead rather than  RS in his mind,and seeing and knowing cultural differences would be pretty normal.


Yukine still stomps.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Flutter i think its wrong think he have anykind of  these abilities,nothing implies it,if he in Naruto mind is something because he is reincanation of his son,that earned his own chakra,lets say like that he is a remnant of the past that lives in the chakra because he is the one to give this shit to people,but, this give him no other powers,if this was the case he would be able to stop juubito and his other son,and a lot of people by entering in their mind,but nothing implied it. Its bullshit thinking he  entered in Naruto mind to talk to him,he was already there.
> 
> And theres something more,naruto was somewhat dead in the meantime that he was talking with him since nowhere said that Naruto was already sucefully ressurected at this time,its possible that Naruto is direct talking with him from the realm of the dead rather than  RS in his mind,and seeing and knowing cultural differences would be pretty normal.
> 
> ...


the reincarnation thing only applies to the son(s)

RS just lives on as pure chakra, MS translation literally states that .. and he is obviously communicating with Nardo (who wasn't confirmed dead yet btw) inside his mind one way or another .. your fanfic theories aren't needed  (the parts that I was actually able to understand there anwyay)



and small planet+ vs small planet+ sounds like like a ~50/50


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> and small planet+ vs small planet+ sounds like like a ~50/50



Hey, I'm giving your side the benefit of the doubt by removing the gauntlet for a clusterfuck. Just pointing that out.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> the reincarnation thing only applies to the son(s)
> 
> RS just lives on as pure chakra, MS translation literally states that .. and he is obviously communicating with Nardo (who wasn't confirmed dead yet btw) inside his mind one way or another .. your fanfic theories aren't needed  (the parts that I was actually able to understand there anwyay)
> 
> ...



I'm not accepting this because is *too* vague,if it has more concrete statement in the next chap,sure why not go with it? 


Yeah but Yukine can kill they faster and she can spam her atacks more times.

And last time i saw Juubi was in Exatons and with powerscaling from moon we get Small Planet+ and i'm guessing you're scaling for that woman that is stronger than RS right?

But its just powerscaling.

I'm still waiting for revisions for nardo calcs,even more about the planet diameter and suchs,but i guess i can only dream someone doing it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

> I'm still waiting for revisions for nardo calcs


you should get some glasses (seriously ) and check the dates of the last updates on them .. all but one are 2014 IIRC 




> and she can spam her atacks more times.


post it, how many non-stop attacks of that level, any charge times etc. .. if it's true, then they're at a disadvantage, since they haven't shown to be able to spam zettaton-level attacks yet (only exatons spammable atm )




> And last time i saw Juubi was in Exatons and with powerscaling from moon we get Small Planet+ and i'm guessing you're scaling for that woman that is stronger than RS right?


RS did the moon after he had the Juubi part removed from himself (doing that kills you btw) and used up a good bit of his power to split it up first .. he was basically at his weakest then and not a jin, so :

- him (RS) at his prime
- him at his prime as a jinchuriki
- the both of those states also for his brother
- Prime Juubi itself
- the Mom 

all of those are >> RS as he was when he created the moon


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

You guys worry about calcs while the Lesbogears feats their way to submission.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> - him (RS) at his prime
> - him at his prime as a jinchuriki
> - the both of those states also for his brother
> - Prime Juubi itself
> ...




Why would we use him in different states of life?

I can agree with Mom,juubi and his brother


The atacks that can do this kind of damage are casual atacks,and this lesbogear  spams these shits.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

post the spammage video/pics then  





> Why would we use him in different states of life?


why would you not use his strongest version aka jin version ? 

I was just pointing out the whole process for you there


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh ok,i guess in the calc section where the Small planet calc+ have the video you're looking for,i will try bringing it here,where you can see it explicit.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 28, 2014)

You remember all those missiles Yukine summoned during their final Swan Song?

There you go.

Go back a few pages for the vid.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 28, 2014)

Kiba & akamaru rapes


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

While Flutter is wrapping his noggin around season 1 feats, there's still season 2.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Kiba & akamaru rapes



Those two are victims of collateral damage from chris


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2014)

move on to season 2 when this reaches 8 pages 

might as well milk it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

I mean it doesn't require much logic on how she spams


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> move on to season 2 when this reaches 8 pages
> 
> might as well milk it



Almost there gents


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Mar 28, 2014)

Missiles and Miniguns don't qualify as spam.

You heard it here folks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

how powerful are the missiles ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Oh ok,i guess in the calc section where the Small planet calc+ have the video you're looking for,i will try bringing it here,where you can see it explicit.


who calced it ? willy ?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

>how powerful the missiles
>Nightmare Cinema already posted the Final Swan Song Video on page 3 
>plus Chris' Swan Song which was used against the Cannon

Are you selectively retarded or are you just fucking with me?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

> Final Swan Song Video on page 3
> >plus Chris' Swan Song which was used against the Cannon


implying that tells me anything and implying I even bothered to pay much attention to those BabyJesus shit filled pages

lel



one good detailed calc >>>> that noise


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2014)

so why did this get past "Chris kills them all" again

aside from babyjesus's shit tier trolling


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

Your problem

not mine


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

I mean its kinda hard to ignore, you know, the whole giant fuck off cannon that was gonna bust the moon and Chris in base intercepted it.

And X-Drive >>> that
and she has a 2nd X-Drive that can kick the shit out of the Nephilim
plus Solomon's Cane?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

loko might actually turn out the most useful poster in this thread in regards to the match


amazing


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I mean its kinda hard to ignore, you know, the whole giant fuck off cannon that was gonna bust the moon and Chris in base intercepted it.
> 
> And X-Drive >>> that
> and she has a 2nd X-Drive that can kick the shit out of the Nephilim
> plus Solomon's Cane?



come on now, it's not page 8 yet


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

Never explained about Nephilim or the other juicy bits though.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Never explained about Nephilim or the other juicy bits though.



ah, point taken


----------



## Es (Mar 28, 2014)

> one good detailed calc >>>> that noise



Are you seriously attempting to argue an outright feat is overidden by a calc of questionable source?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

way to miss the point


it means that watching a video of some shit you've never seen for the first time won't tell you much of anything about what comes from where, what was done in base and what wasn't or how it scales to others etc.


but in calcs done by, say, ~Willy or Wombat, you not only get the same feat, but also its quantification, explanation and explanation/arguments on how it scales and to whom .. written in a way that even someone unfamiliar with a series can understand

those are rare, sadly


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 28, 2014)

So in Layman's terms, she shoots them and they all die.

Good to know.

Now let's get this shit to page 8.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

More like Fluttershit can't into debates.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

In otherwords Flutter, if you can't seem to put 2 by 2 of what we're saying and the feats posted and videos posted and need to beck and call rely on calcs, you lack common sense.


----------



## Es (Mar 28, 2014)

The dumb cunt needs to stick to wanking his narutoes in the cancerdome


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

While there are calcs, done by Willy, yes, we don't need it.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

Just clarification, is the "cancerdome" just the mainstream anime battledome section?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

The quarantine zone of the OBD.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

So can someone find the willy calc? I'm terrible at finding calcs from the blog


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 28, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> So can someone find the willy calc? I'm terrible at finding calcs from the blog



The Lesbogear calcs aren't in a blog, man.

They're located in the Thread of 2013: Lesbogear vs. Narutoverse


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 28, 2014)

Right, thanks.



EDIT: Whoa Finally to page 8. Woohoo!


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 28, 2014)

i like how these days anything vs HST always becomes,anything vs naruto.other two HST verse are as usefull as shit.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 28, 2014)

That insult was bad and you should feel bad


----------



## Kurou (Mar 28, 2014)

I mean, did you actually take the time to read what you were writing before posting that?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 28, 2014)

Of course, I didn't. 
My hate spurred me on.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

Lesbians spur more rage in these guys than it does to Ski.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 28, 2014)

It's one thing to call someone out on their bullshit. It's another to spoil someone's rep by citing shit you don't even know shit about.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2014)

Power of lesbians


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 29, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Power of lesbians



aint it great?

(If only Zen were here)


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 29, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> aint it great?
> 
> (If only Zen were here)



One of the most powerful forces out there.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2014)

Bilaal is witty


----------



## Es (Mar 29, 2014)

SMH at Niggertron not heeding his advice


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 29, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> who calced it ? willy ?



I'm not sure myself since i didn't found in the blogs,i was going to bring the videos from her spamming atacks here but.

I'm going with naruto in this one just because people here started to go off-topic and talk bullshit,no point in giving the feats even if i know that she can do it,if the rest of the people in this topic are rustled bitches.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 29, 2014)

Niggertron don't call out another poster about wit when your username is obviously an embarrassing attempt at cheap humor

i usually laugh at the irony in obviously failed humor, but this is just sad wtf were you thinking?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 29, 2014)

Es said:


> SMH at Niggertron not heeding his advice


I laughed.


> niggertron I'm giving you solid
> advice trust me i know what i'm
> talking about
> have you seen your above post?
> ...


Yea, I know. I was pretty angry when I did that.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 29, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> I'm not sure myself since i didn't found in the blogs,i was going to bring the videos from her spamming atacks here but.
> 
> I'm going with naruto in this one just because people here started to go off-topic and talk bullshit,no point in giving the feats even if i know that she can do it,if the rest of the people in this topic are rustled bitches.



And an unexpected heel face turn from Loko!

By the way I think the calcs were in the thread I linked a couple of posts above


----------



## Lurko (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh boy the Naruto verse sure causes alot of havok.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 29, 2014)

Bilaal said:


> Niggertron don't call out another poster about wit when your username is obviously an embarrassing attempt at cheap humor



........


> i usually laugh at the irony in obviously failed humor, but this is just sad wtf were you thinking?


Oh noes, you don't mean it.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 29, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Oh boy the Naruto verse sure causes alot of havok.



It sure was something. Oh well, as long as some debating is happening, I dont mind


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 29, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> It sure was something. Oh well, as long as some debating is happening, I dont mind



No point i swear i hate naruto,but if they have legit calcs for their feats even if it makes no sense for me and the calcs seems wrong but people go with it ,i came here to show the feats that give the other character the win.

I just think HST should be banned from having calcs and suchs,look at this messy,really;


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 29, 2014)

If it's a gauntlet, she clears. If it's the verse at once, she gets stomped.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 29, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> No point i swear i hate naruto,but if they have legit calcs for their feats even if it makes no sense for me and the calcs seems wrong but people go with it ,i came here to show the feats that give the other character the win.
> 
> I just think HST should be banned from having calcs and suchs,look at this messy,really;



Really, Loko, is there something about the Juubi calcs you've noticed but no one else has?
The way you've been calling for revision has been pretty suspicious.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2014)

Xelloss is that you? get off your dupe loko and get back on your main account and argue like a man


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2014)

>So much flailing
>meanwhile solid feats


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 29, 2014)

How are they even tagging her to begin with...

She can just bombard them from orbit.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 29, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Xelloss is that you? get off your dupe loko and get back on your main account and argue like a man



I need someone to argue with in first place,come now and show me what you have to me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2014)

What happens when people rely on calcs too much and can't see with their eyes.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 29, 2014)

And this still isn't taking Season 2 into account.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 29, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> And this still isn't taking Season 2 into account.



Its way past page 8, soo....


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> I need someone to argue with in first place,come now and show me what you have to me.



No, what you need is an english class


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 29, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What happens when people rely on calcs too much and can't see with their eyes.



You mean HST is always relying on calcs most of time.

Yukine sure can just bombard form the orbit,since noone in narutoverse showed be able to do something that reachs the orbit.


And moon feat is not legit to this,since we don't know how it was made.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 29, 2014)

Kurou said:


> No, what you need is an english class



Show me you are relevant in this thread and i start english class.


----------



## Es (Mar 29, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What happens when people rely on calcs too much and can't see with their eyes.



Dumbfuckery and HST masturbation?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 29, 2014)

Man, I wish you included the other 6 lesbians (Hibiki, Miku, Tsubasa, Kirika, Shirabe, and Maria) for this, Pen.

Then they'd give the HST a Hell and Heaven Vitalization.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 29, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Show me you are relevant in this thread and i start english class.



Its kind of a *Yukine* vs HST match


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Show me you are relevant in this thread and i start english class.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 29, 2014)

We know how it was made. Nagato and Obito, on different occasions, said RS made the moon by using Chibaku Tensei and blasting it into space.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 29, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Man, I wish you included the other 6 lesbians (Hibiki, Miku, Tsubasa, Kirika, Shirabe, and Maria) for this, Pen.
> 
> The they'd give the HST a Hell and Heaven Vitalization.



I mean, theres no possible way people are gonna deny that, right?



....right?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 29, 2014)

But Yukine herself thinking whether Kurou is relevant or not is another topic altogether.

But yeah... Joking aside, she uses Solomon's Cane to send the HST to the Vault and just lets the Noise carbonize them.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 29, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> But Yukine herself thinking whether Kurou is relevant or not is another topic altogether.



YO DAAAAMN. shots fired Kurou


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2014)

I will bury you cinema


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> And this still isn't taking Season 2 into account.





TheForgottenPen said:


> Its way past page 8, soo....



Since you say so,



Crazy wacked out Dr. Ver using the power of the Frontier, being able to pull down the moon.

The heart of the Nephilim, was used as a source of power, which end up becoming a Noise again, but much much more power than before, enough to fight the Symphogears in their SECOND X-Drive form.

The Nephilim was a ticking time bomb that was set to explode, with heat generating up to 1 Trillion Degrees, which will evaporate the Earth.

There's also Solomon's Cane I mentioned which can open a dimensional door to the Treasury of Babylonia. Which more or less can be used to BFR people.



That's not exactly a small portal and it was activated using the power of the X-Drive form.



Her X-Drive 2nd form for clarification.

Why Solomon's Cane?

Because Chris was in possession and uses it during the final battle.

That stuff plus season 1 feats should be loud and clear.

Unless people for some reason still clinging to calcs as a crutch, should honestly stop and think.

And probably start going back to the drawing board.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah sure,solomon gives this easly.


Now close this before more messy comes up.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 29, 2014)

wait already? anyone else willing to vouch for team HST?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2014)

more messy comes up


ewww what the hell have you been doing in this thread loko?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 29, 2014)

The feats are there,even Flutter will not contest the feats i'm pretty sure.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2014)

on second thought I don't wanna know


----------

